# Thảo luận chung về máy CNC > Các loại máy CNC khác >  Xin được chỉ giáo làm file cắt CNC để tiết kiệm thời gian máy cắt

## hngnhtsng

Em mới xài máy CNC
Ý là e đang cắt CNC của 1 file cắt, nhưng khi cắt CNC thì máy nó cắt theo quy tắc nào e chưa biết. *Xin được chỉ giáo*
  - E làm 1 file là các đường thẳng cách nhau 2cm theo chiều ngang , và chiều dọc, ghép lại thành các ô vuông. Nhưng lúc máy CNC cắt nó k cắt kiểu làm sao cho tiết kiệm thời gian, nó cứ đi theo điểm đầu và điểm cuối e vẽ cái nét đó, xong 1 đường nó cứ quay lại rồi cắt, chứ nó k cắt liền theo các nét nối nhau hay lựa chọn điểm bắt đầu nào gần nhất để cắt. mà cônng việc thì nhiều, cắt kiểu vậy là e tốn thời gian đừng đợi nó cắt. *Tầm thời gian tiêu tốn mất đi khoảng 35% thời gian*.
 -  Anh em cô bác ai có ý kiếm j giúp e với ak. *Cách làm file sao cho lúc đưa vào cắt CNC nó giảm thời gian cắt được k*.
   Em cám ơn anh em cô bác nhiều ak.!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## CKD

1. Nếu bạn có viết bài tiếp. Xin chỉ dùng 1 màu, nếu cần nhấn mạnh có thể dùng chữ đậm, chữ nghiên. Nhiều màu thế này em ứ đọc, và nguy cơ bị cho ra đảo cũng rất lớn.

2. Bác hỏi mà lỡ đọc sơ qua nên cũng xin góp chút ý.
Bác mới dùng.. mà dùng cái gì? Ý ở đây là tự viết code hay là dùng soft gì ấy.
Việc chạy thế nào cho nó nhanh nhất.. thường thấy mấy cái soft đa dụng nó hơi bị ngu. Nên nếu muốn nhanh & thuận tiện nhất thì nên can thiệp vào. Sắp xếp lại thứ tự đường cắt theo ý mình thì mình sẽ cảm thấy nhanh nhất.
Tại sao lại cảm thấy? Vì một số soft thì nó ngu, nhưng một số thì nó thông minh, nên nó tính toán thời gian vận hành khá ổn, nó tính luôn cả thời gian chạy mà không cắt.
Mà... bản thân cái file vẽ nó cũng ảnh hưởng đến quá trình chạy file.

Nhưng bác chỉ hỏi.. mà không có tiêu điểm nào để xác định nên chỉ góp chút gió như vậy.

----------


## hungson1986

Ui mầu mè nhiều thế này. Khả năng cao được ra đảo chơi với khi

----------


## h-d

mầu mè lòe nhòe trả muốn đọc

----------


## blacksky2411

Tình trạng này do đường vector không phải là đường kín,
mà nó là những đoạn ngắn hở (open vector) nên khi cắt sẽ không cắt liên tục được.

----------


## saudau

Màu mè kiểu này đọc còn ko liên tục được huống chi cắt.

----------


## th11

Em phải bôi đen trước khi đọc các bác ợ,
giống bác Hiếu nói nó là open vector, 1 hình vuông phại xuống dao 4 lần và nhấc dao 4 lần ( tội cho cái máy). nếu là cad thì bác phải join lại chứ ( cad em ngu nên chém đại vậy)

----------


## solero

Ý bác là máy bác đang bị như này: 


Giờ bác muốn thành như này:

----------


## GORLAK

Chắc bác chủ dùng artcam, mình dùng nó cắt vector hở nó cũng thế, muốn khác biệt phải dùng thằng khác, chứ thằng artcam đúng nghĩa là nó chỉ dùng hco điêu khắc thôi, còn gia công cái khác nó khá ngu.

----------


## Quach Viet Hai

> Chắc bác chủ dùng artcam, mình dùng nó cắt vector hở nó cũng thế, muốn khác biệt phải dùng thằng khác, chứ thằng artcam đúng nghĩa l* nó chỉ dùng hco điêu khắc thôi, còn gia công cái khác nó khá ngu.


Mastercam x9 cho nó máu.  :Smile:

----------


## Tuanlm

> Ý bác là máy bác đang bị như này: 
> 
> 
> Giờ bác muốn thành như này:


ArtCam cũng làm đc như vậy mà.

----------


## terminaterx300

> Ý bác là máy bác đang bị như này: 
> 
> 
> Giờ bác muốn thành như này:


cái này gọi là zigzag hay one way thoai mờ  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

